# Ever After Horse Rescue



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

hey guys, i know i've been mia again (back and forth to ohio working on the 30+ horses there that needed help) and now working on this:

EverAfterHorseRescue.org

it's the all-breed division of the Arabian Rescue Mission, and we've been really busy with the economy the way it is lately. Please feel free to check out the site, fan us on facebook, and follow us on twitter. 

once i have a little more time tonite/tomorrow i'm hoping to get the donation buttons set up and get more info posted on nikki and her story as she's had quite the amazing fight to survive. i also need to put together info on being a halo for ahorse - as nikki certainly needs some halos to help her, and we have several other horses as well all that need to be added to the available horses page.

would love to hear what you think. thanks!


----------

